# Dove Worms?



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

This is a first for me. 

We were cleaning birds Sunday afternoon and found a mourning dove FULL of worms. The worms were about as big around as a bean sprout and approximately 2" long. (Although, I never pulled one out to comfirm this.) They were not in the breast, but, in the body cavity with the organs. The shear amount of the worms made me wonder how the bird was still alive. It was nasty looking. (pics attached)

Has anybody ever heard of, or seen this? I've cleaned a WHOLE LOT of doves in my life and have never seen ANYTHING like this. 

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Never saw anything like that before!!!
Rick


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Man, those do indeed look nasty.

Forward your story and photos to someone at TPWD...better yet, call and request to speak to an avian biologist. The phone number is 1-800-792-1112.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Whoa, that just put me off my feed for a while. Nasty. I have never seen that in a bird before.


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

nasty


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Those are Olive Garden doves. They feed on angel hair pasta. Those are noodles.


----------



## POC Mullet (Jun 29, 2004)

friend of mine in victoria found the same thing in some of their birds


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*Looks like bean sprouts to me...*

That is awful!


----------



## RiverRat (Jun 30, 2005)

*???*

I read about something called intestinal roundworms that has been found in doves but have never seen it in doves or in pictures before this???


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

I found those in a bird I killed South of San Antonio this year. Pretty nasty.


----------



## daddyo (May 25, 2005)

Please let us know what you hear,,,I have never seen them either,,,,,,


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

> Please let us know what you hear,,,I have never seen them either,,,,,,


.......and dont really want to see any!


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*Worms*

I've seen it in one or 2 birds before that I've cleaned, also in the Victoria area. I always threw them out into the pasture. I'm not eating anything that has that inside of it.


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

you know what they say, " The early bird gets the worm"


----------



## fishnfetish (Jun 25, 2004)

*Worms*

Just take a couple of dem birds fishing wid you and you won't have to buy any bait man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DMG96 (Jul 23, 2004)

I saw the same thing around Waller last year on a public land white wing. Nasty ain't the word. I think I posted a thread about it but it must have been before the site crashed (I couldn't find it).


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

I've seen it a couple times in dove and ducks.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

My brother called the local game warden. He said it was nothing to worry about. He said doves are like any other animal or bird. "Some get sick."

From what I've been able to gather on the internet, I think they were probably intestinal round worms. I'm gonna keep checking though. It was nasty!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Hurricane worms


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Send a photo to Parks and Wildlife.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I've killed a few doves and have never seen anything like that in almost 40 years of bird hunting. And hope i never do.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

The breast meat looked fine. Scared of a few worms?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> The breast meat looked fine. Scared of a few worms?


You're right. The breast meat didn't taste bad at all.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)




----------

